# Fu Zhongwen - Tui Shou (to me, this is awsome)



## Xue Sheng (Apr 12, 2013)

Fu Zhongwen - Tui Shou 



> Fu Zhong Wen, disciple of Yang Chengfu, tui shou practicing traditional Yang style, with his son Fu Sheng Yuan. First practice mode "Fixed pitch with both hands" (Shuang Tui Shou). Then perform Da Lu (large pull backwards). As of 3:25 minutes start to perform "Step Mobile with straight steps" (tui shou shun). Finally perform "Step Mobile with cross steps" (tui shou tao) from minute 3:39. Eventually Fu Zhongwen performed again with one of his students "Da Lu


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2013)

Neat!


----------

